
Tesla might have achieved battery energy density and cost breakthroughs - rmason
https://electrek.co/2018/06/09/tesla-battery-energy-density-cost-breakthroughs/
======
tomohawk
Until electric batteries reach parity with a simple gas tank, it's not enough.
A gas powered vehicle will give me 500 miles of range on a 5 minute fill up.
It will do so in the middle of winter, 5 years after I bought the car. No EV
is remotely close to that performance.

~~~
rurban
Sure. Battery swap and range extenders/hybrid.

